# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunukuvia 7.9.2008

## Rattivaunu

Päivän JNo-kuvissa pääosissa ovat HKL 11 ja HKL 339. Viime talvena maalattu vaunu 11 ei ole juurikaan esittäytynyt meille päivänvalossa, puhumattakaan että sitä olisi nähty liikenteessä. Nyt nähtiin, kyseessä oli toki NMSK:n tilausajo.

----------


## Tonttu18

Toimiiko tämä bensiini moottorilla? http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema/...70908+095A.jpg  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Toimiiko tämä bensiini moottorilla? http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema/...70908+095A.jpg


No mihin sitä virrointinta tarvitaan, jos se kerta "kulkee bensalla"? Vähän järkeä noihin kommentteihin, tai sitten voi olla hiljaa. 

Hienoja ratikkakuvia jälleen "Rattivaunulta", kiitos niistä. Tuota Radanrakentajankadun kolmatta raidetta näkee harvoin käytettävän.

----------


## Tonttu18

> No mihin sitä virrointinta tarvitaan, jos se kerta "kulkee bensalla"? Vähän järkeä noihin kommentteihin, tai sitten voi olla hiljaa. 
> 
> Hienoja ratikkakuvia jälleen "Rattivaunulta", kiitos niistä. Tuota Radanrakentajankadun kolmatta raidetta näkee harvoin käytettävän.


Höh, tarkoitin vain sitä että mikä se savu joka tulee raitiovaunusta on?

----------


## Compact

> Höh, tarkoitin vain sitä että mikä se savu joka tulee raitiovaunusta on?


Eiköhän se kuvassa ole ilmastonmuutosta, tai jotain muuta.

Muistakaa siis syödä luomua ja käyttää uusiutuvaa energiaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hienoja ratikkakuvia jälleen "Rattivaunulta", kiitos niistä.


Myös Aleksin kuvat omassa osiossaan ovat erityisen mukavia katseltavia.  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Samaisen päivän ratikkakuvia myös täällä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Höh, tarkoitin vain sitä että mikä se savu joka tulee raitiovaunusta on?


Nimimerkki Tonttu18 on tehnyt tarkan havainnon kuvasta, vaikka muut kommentoijat eivät meinaa sitä uskoa. Rattivaunun kuvasta ei saa selvää kuinka kauan vaunu 11 on seisonut paikallaan. Ilmeisesti se on jarruttanut juuri, tai sitten ollut pysähdyksissä vasta vähän aikaa. 

Mikäli kysymys on jarruttamisesta niin tuossa kohtaa ei yleensä jarruteta ( ainakaan pysähdyksiin asti ). Kiskojen välissä oleva pöly + lehtikeli matkaansaattavat joskus aikamoisen pöllähdyksen. Lehtien aerosolisoituminen tuottaa joskus voimakkaan palaneen ruudin hajun vaunun sisäpuolellekin, tästä lukijoilla on varmaan kokemusta ?

Toinen asia mitä epäilen on 11 vaunun muista poikkeava tekniikka, se on voinut päästää "pöllähdyksiä". Jarruvastusten kuumeneminen olisi vielä mahdollinen, mutta epätodennäköinen selitys yritys.

----------


## Resiina

> Höh, tarkoitin vain sitä että mikä se savu joka tulee raitiovaunusta on?


Kyseinen savu tuli kun vaunu ajoi 3 vr:n paukkurasian yli, eli itse vaunu ei savuttanut.




> Paukkuopasteella on ilmoitettu (rautateillä), ennen linjaradiojärjestelmän aikaansaamaa jatkuvaa yhteydenottomahdollisuutta, junan välittömästä pysähdystarpeesta.


http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/51655

----------


## ratikkakuski

Ok, selitys-yritykseni tuntuikin ontuvan..

----------

